# 1979-1983 Corvette



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife wants me to build her a nice Vette from her high school years (fantasy vette, she never owned one) I’ve seen kits around from that era (worst body style, IMO) but nevertheless. Who makes the best 1/24 or 1/25 scale (heck, bigger if it exists). ?? I prefer quality kits over Snap-Tite, if you know what I mean! I generally build higher skill level sci-fi but this is for the lady....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you are going to do a custom for her. Find a 1982 model kit and paint it silver green. Most kits you will find in that year will be the collectors edition though.




















The 1979 has a different front and rear design than the 1980-81. The Collectors Edition has an opening hatch, where the other 1982s have a fixed rear glass.

There is only one 1983 still in existence. The wheels are unique to the test/mule cars that were built. So you would have to make them to match.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I think Monogram had 1/16 and 1/8 scale Vettes so you may want to try e-bay.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

On the only 1983 vette: https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-cu...-importance-of-the-worlds-only-1983-corvette/


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you are still searching for ideals have you looked at the dealer promos? They are available in all the GM colors and come preassembled, but easily customized. You can also get the factory correct wheels with them.

Another option would be any of the Franklin Mint, Danbury Mint models. The are already farily well detailed and accurate, but made of metal of course.

IIRC Monogram made a 1/10 or 1/12 model of the 1982.

If you can go back one your to 1978, you can do the Indy Pace Car version for her.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input and ideas. I'm finding lots of “buy it now” bargains on EBay. I found a $30 unsealed MITB ARII Imex 1/24 scale 1982. I never built an ARII Imex kit of any kind. I looked up kit reviews, looks like the military builders aren’t very fond of the airplane kits. Any comments about the quality of their car kits?


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

Did you check YouTube?

Searched for: arii 82 corvette 1/24 and this came up.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=arii+82+corvette+1/24

Not a lot but you could play around in there and see what you can find on
other Arii cars.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

You can also check Scalemates:

https://www.scalemates.com/search.php?fkSECTION[]=All&q=arii+1/24

Many times they have reviews (text and youtube links).

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

kdaracal said:


> (worst body style, IMO)


agreed!



kdaracal said:


> (heck, bigger if it exists).


Monogram have a 1/20 kit of the 82, but not sure how easy to find nowadays. it's a bit bigger scale, but no more detailed than a 1/25 scale kit.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> agreed!
> 
> 
> Monogram have a 1/20 kit of the 82, but not sure how easy to find nowadays. it's a bit bigger scale, but no more detailed than a 1/25 scale kit.



Sorry; gotta totally disagree on that one. I love the 80-82's, and I didn't realize it, but I guess '79s are the same? They're my favourite of all time. To me, they're a good mix of sports car and muscle car, and I like the later front and rear ends. There's more meat there. 

The MPC "Voodoo Vette" is a good kit if you want a nice one in 1/25.


----------

